# قنوات التلفزيون والراديو المسيحية - بث مباشر



## My Rock (10 فبراير 2012)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ

يسرنا ان نعلن عن إطلاق خدمة جديدة على صفحات شبكة ومنتديات الكنيسة. الخدمة الجديدة هي خدمة البث المباشر لأفضل واشهر القنوات المسيحية التلفزيونية والراديو.

 القنوات المسيحية: خدمة جديدة تحتوي على اكثر من 20 قناة تلفزونية وفضائية مسيحية بخاصية البث المباشر. سيكون بإمكانك تصفح مختلف القنوات ومختلف البرامج المسيحية بصورة سهلة وسريعة ومدمجة في المنتدى.

الراديو المسيحي: خدمة جديدة تحتوي على ما يقارب ال 20 محطة راديو وإذاعة مسيحية بخاصية البث المباشر. سيكون بإمكانك الإستماع والتنقل بين مختلف المحطات بكل سهولة.


سنضيف كل ماهو جديد من قنوات وإذاعات مسيحية كلما إستجد جديد.
إن كان هناك قناة او إذاعة عزيزة على قلبك وتود إضافتها الى الخدمة الجديدة فلا تتأخر بوضع إسم القناة ورابطها هنا لكي تتم الإضافة إن أمكن.

سلام المسيح يملأ حياتكــم
*شبكة ومنتديات الكنيسة - كنيستك الإلكترونية*


----------



## oesi no (10 فبراير 2012)

الف مبروك يا حج روك ومن تقدم لتقدم بنعمه رب المجد


----------



## sparrow (10 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يبارك تعبك يا روك ويحميك 
ويعوضك اضعاف تعبك ومجهودك


----------



## بايبل333 (10 فبراير 2012)

*مجهود رائع روك عمل عظيم *


----------



## Twin (10 فبراير 2012)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك ع المنتدي ككل*
*وربنا يبارك ويكمل*

*عاشت إيديك يا روك *​


----------



## مورا مارون (10 فبراير 2012)

كتير حلوة الفكرة مبروووك 
بس انشالله ما تأثر على سرعة تصفح المنتدى ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2012)

الله ايه الافكار الجميلة دى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
آمين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 فبراير 2012)

مجهود جميل ربنا يبارك ويكمل
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2012)

*خدمه جميله يا زعيم
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## scream man (10 فبراير 2012)

بجد أحلي تقييم لأحلي فكرة
 فكرة أكثر من رائعة
 جمييييييييييل
 :ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2012)

خبر جميل جدااااااااااا

شكراااا يا زعيم 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2012)

فية مشكلة بقى
كل مفتح اى  قناة فيديو او اذاعة
الفاير فوكس يقفل ويقولى حصل crash??
لية  كدة بقى


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (11 فبراير 2012)

*ألف مبروك على كل عضو فى المنتدى*
*بجد إضافة متميزة جداً*
*ستعطى رونق متميز للمنتدى*
*مبرووووووووووووووووووووك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ومجهودك روك
ويعوض تعب محبتك
والف مبروك لكل الاعضاء 
ودائما المنتدي متقدم وفي ازدهار وتألق


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

فكرة جميلة جدا

شكرا يا روك


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2012)

اخبار مفرحه ياكبير
ربنا يبارك في خدمتك 
وتثمر ثلاثون وستون ومائه​


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2012)

كل القنوات شغاله معايا perfect
شكرا يازعيم


----------



## rozajesusr (14 فبراير 2012)

الرب يسوع المسيح يبارك منتدى الكنيسة نعم هى بيت الرب مخلصنا الصالح الفادى ونشكر الرب


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يبارك


----------



## rozajesusr (14 فبراير 2012)

ربنا موجود


----------



## grges monir (14 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> كل القنوات شغاله معايا perfect
> شكرا يازعيم


اللهم لاحسد
يارب تضرب عندك زيى ههههههه
مبحبش الحسد  والحقد انا ههههههه


----------



## Koptisch (15 فبراير 2012)

congratz


----------



## SAMIRAWADSALIB (18 فبراير 2012)

فين وشكرا


----------



## SAMIRAWADSALIB (18 فبراير 2012)

الله ايه الافكار الجميلة دى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
آمين


----------



## mase7e1 (19 فبراير 2012)

مشكور عمل جبار وسهل الوصول اليها كثيرا لكن اتمنى ان تضيف قناة نورسات الى المجموعة

http://www.noursat.tv/ar/index.php


----------



## zezza (19 فبراير 2012)

*اكتر من رائع فعلا 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا زعيم و ينميها 30 و 60 و 100 *


----------



## كليماندوس (13 ديسمبر 2015)

موضوع مميـــــز

ربنا يباركك 

ملحوظة /

رابط قناه السى تى فى مش شغال 

و الرابط اللى شغال " حاليا "

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnCuxMZGeE2KRIxUuXcNiRQ


----------

